# small pa help



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

putting a small pa together


is there any way to run 2 passive speakers and a passive sub (tri mode) off 1 pro audio amp?

car amps can do it, can pro amps?

and maybe split the signal so above 150 hz goes to the speakers and below to teh moofa 

a lil gain control on teh moofa would be great too

links to products would be cool


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

meh, i think these will work

Dayton XO3W-375/3K 3-Way Crossover 375/3,000 Hz | Parts-Express.com


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

or 1 of these?

http://instruments.shop.ebay.com/Pr...ssover&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------

